# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

## blub

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

Als je dit in je /etc/make.conf dan geef je portage te toestemming om unstable packages te mergen.

Maar het probleem is bij mij dat ik niet alles untstable wil hebben.

Desktop programmas mogen van mij unstable zijn maar bv de kernel hou ik het liefst stable.

Hoe doen jullie dit ?

----------

## Stuartje

 *blub wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> 
> Als je dit in je /etc/make.conf dan geef je portage te toestemming om unstable packages te mergen.
> 
> Maar het probleem is bij mij dat ik niet alles untstable wil hebben.
> ...

 

De kernel versie verandert normaal gezien niet door over te schakelen op unstable.

----------

## blub

bij mij begon hij toch kernel 2.5.65 te downloaden?

----------

## TuxFriend

Je kan ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" gebruiken voordat je packages gaat installeren, bijv;

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde -p
```

TuxFriend

----------

## water

Andere optie is het bewerken van /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask. Door voor elk onstabiel porgramma dat je wilt emergen een # te zetten, kun je het desbetreffende progje installeren. Voordeel van deze methode is dat er wat commentaar bij staat waarom het pakket niet stabiel is. Nadeel is dat na elke "emerge sync" het filetje weer overschreven wordt.

----------

## Stuartje

 *water wrote:*   

> Andere optie is het bewerken van /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask. Door voor elk onstabiel porgramma dat je wilt emergen een # te zetten, kun je het desbetreffende progje installeren. Voordeel van deze methode is dat er wat commentaar bij staat waarom het pakket niet stabiel is. Nadeel is dat na elke "emerge sync" het filetje weer overschreven wordt.

 

Een groot nadeel als je het mij vraagt.

----------

## H-Pi

ik gebruik ook gewoon ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge foobar

om dat niet elke keer helemaal te typen heb ik in me .bashrc een alias gezet:

```

alias ue='ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge'

```

voorbeeld:

```

# ue -p hdparm

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/hdparm-5.3-r1 [5.2-r3]

```

----------

## blub

De oplossing van H-Pi lijkt mij het beste.

Ik ga het bij de volgende update van een proggie eens testen

bedankt !

----------

## Zu`

 *blub wrote:*   

> bij mij begon hij toch kernel 2.5.65 te downloaden?

 

dat zou me toch verwonderen ...

ik draai al een hele tijd ~x86 en bij mij vroeg ie nog nooit om m'n kernel sources up te daten (ik gebruik vanilla-sources 2.4.20)

----------

## blub

Ik was vergeten dat ik een paar maanden geleden één van de 2.5 kernels gemerged had voor eens te testen.

Vandaar dat hij hem upgrade 

Mijn fout   :Embarassed: 

----------

